# micro sword in low-light low-tech?



## GuppyCreed (Aug 28, 2012)

Having a carpet of it running would be great. 

Can I ask for some of your personal experience with sword, and how it would do in a low-light, low-tech setup? 

I do dose flourish supplement about once a week.

Any personal experience is appreciated.


----------



## Dany08fa (Jul 3, 2012)

I have some planted in my 10gal lowtech. Low light, no co2 and only dose flourish. The substrate is just plain gravel too. Mine are all green and healthy but slow growing. Grow at the same rate as anubius. If your planning on carpeting you would probably need to go hightech but thats just my guess from my experience. If you already bought it might as well give it a shot with diy co2


----------



## Shrimpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

I have Micro Sword growing in my 20g tank. I have it in the front of my tank. For awhile all I had was one 15w Aqueon full spectrum flourescent towards the back. The Micro Sword grew very slow (if at all) but stayed alive. Now I have a Single Bright Marineland LED towards the back and I have the 15w flourescent in the front over my Micro Sword. I have runners and new blades popping up all over the place. So it does grow in low to medium low light but IME you need direct light directly over it if you want it to have runners and spread.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------

